# Does anyone know who manufactures...



## MaxFox (Apr 3, 2013)

Pink dolphin clothing or diamond supply co ?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post links so we can have a look.


----------



## Beeinspired (May 12, 2013)

I have a few close to me in bangkok


----------



## geoffffff (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but a very close source to these brands has mentioned that a lot of these larger streetwear brands (including Diamond) use Alstyle 1301 as there blanks. They're super cheap, so they increase their margins. I'm sure they have some stuff manufactured overseas (not sure where), but for less exclusive stuff, the 1301 is what they use.


----------

